# Level Up (A5E) Dungeon Delver’s Guide Available in PDF



## delericho

I highly recommend this one - great book!


----------



## Reynard

I don't intend to play 5E any longer due to WotC's behavior, but I bought this in support of ENP.


----------



## mamba

Bought, hope this whole thing blows over / you find a way forward


----------



## whimsychris123

Purchased.  I now have all the core books in pdf form.  Wish I had more $ to spend on Level Up and all 3pp right now.


----------



## VanguardHero

Reynard said:


> I don't intend to play 5E any longer due to WotC's behavior, but I bought this in support of ENP.



Important to remember that this isn't a 5e supplement. It is a Level Up product that can also be used for 5e. Level Up is an entirely distinct system with 5e compatibility, not 5e homebrew. I've had nothing but seething disdain for WotC for years and this is a distinction that I have found very important and I think will be relevant to more people now.


----------



## OakenHart

Reynard said:


> I don't intend to play 5E any longer due to WotC's behavior, but I bought this in support of ENP.



That's fair enough and your choice, but I'm not sure that the creatives (the ones who actually designed 5e) have anything to do with this corporate move under the new leadership.  Like every other prior edition, can still continue to use old material (5e) for games without buying anything new.

The LevelUp monster book was so good, I'm picking this up to see what they've done for dungeons.


----------



## VanguardHero

OakenHart said:


> That's fair enough and your choice, but I'm not sure that the creatives (the ones who actually designed 5e) have anything to do with this corporate move under the new leadership.  Like every other prior edition, can still continue to use old material (5e) for games without buying anything new.
> 
> The LevelUp monster book was so good, I'm picking this up to see what they've done for dungeons.



Does it really matter if the people you may like at a corporation had nothing to do with a choice? Yes there are people without a say who would be more ethical there and that sucks but the only thing that matters to a corporation is profit, and using the good people they employ as shields to say they will suffer just makes it even worse. 

Did those creatives have a say when Zac S, known serial sexual abuser and transphobe was brought onto the 5e team and specially thanked? Did those creatives have a say on pretending to fire Mike Mearls (and then promoting him!) instead of any real consequences for being an accomplice? Did they have any say when Orion Black was hired as a token diversity hire and given no agency to actually work on the game in their MONTHS of being there? Did they have any say when Graham Barber's carefully crafted adventure designed to avoid and subvert racist and colonialist tropes in fiction was so heavily edited into exactly that that he asked for his name to be removed from the product? 

At the end of the day, it doesn't terribly matter, because those things happened and people kept giving money to WotC hand over fist so it had no reason to make any meaningful changes. People attach a significant chunk of their identity to a Hasbro subsidiary, taking any criticism of them as a personal attack no different than Muskrat fans, and then act surprised when they try and undo the OGL. The only thing that speaks is money, and any "But" that results in 'Keep playing 5e/Keep buying WotC products' only ever says "Your actions will not prevent me from giving you revenue, keep going".


----------



## OakenHart

I was speaking specifically with playing, not buying.  Playing the game doesn't magically keep said corporation afloat when you're not giving them money.

There isn't a great reason to have ill feelings to the design of the game itself.


----------



## EllisEthel

VanguardHero said:


> Does it really matter if the people you may like at a corporation had nothing to do with a choice? Yes there are people without a say who would be more ethical there and that sucks but the only thing that matters to a corporation is profit, and using the good people they employ as shields to say they will suffer just makes it even worse.
> 
> Did those creatives have a say when Zac S, known serial sexual abuser and transphobe was brought onto the 5e team and specially thanked?



I did a quick google and it says they were allegations. Pretty serious thing to accuse somebody of if they haven’t been convicted of anything in a court of law. I think it is in poor taste to highjack a thread about a roleplaying game book with this sort of gossip. Same with the Mike Mearls stuff. He did a good job with 5th Edition and as far as I know hasn’t committed any crimes. You’ll probably attack me now…saying I am a scumbag sympathiser or something (I’m not).


----------



## AnotherGuy

Really looking forward to this content.


----------



## Reynard

OakenHart said:


> That's fair enough and your choice, but I'm not sure that the creatives (the ones who actually designed 5e) have anything to do with this corporate move under the new leadership.  Like every other prior edition, can still continue to use old material (5e) for games without buying anything new.
> 
> The LevelUp monster book was so good, I'm picking this up to see what they've done for dungeons.



I primarily GM. Running 5E encourages people to spend money on 5E, and that's not something I want to do. People can do what they want, of course, and I am not going to judge or shame my friends for playing 5E. But I can choose how I act and what I support.


----------



## Doctor Futurity

VanguardHero said:


> Important to remember that this isn't a 5e supplement. It is a Level Up product that can also be used for 5e. Level Up is an entirely distinct system with 5e compatibility, not 5e homebrew. I've had nothing but seething disdain for WotC for years and this is a distinction that I have found very important and I think will be relevant to more people now.



Thanks for this reminder! As one who is feeling very uncharitable to WotC right now, I just went and ordered seven print products for Level Up, all the core books, a couple magazines, and GM screen.


----------



## Micah Sweet

I desperately hope this isn't the end of Level Up!  I love this system so much.  Its the sort of game my best friend of 25 years, who passed away recently, would have been overjoyed to see.

EN Publishing has put so much into this game, and has so much real capital on the line here.  To have so many lives damaged so callously is a terrible, despicable thing. I'm so sorry this is happening, for the fans but especially for the creators who depend on a stable business model to survive.


----------



## VanguardHero

Reynard said:


> I primarily GM. Running 5E encourages people to spend money on 5E, and that's not something I want to do. People can do what they want, of course, and I am not going to judge or shame my friends for playing 5E. But I can choose how I act and what I support.



Not to mention the word of mouth advertisement done for WotC every time you talk about playing D&D or having had fun doing so, same as when you do so for much better games, like Level Up


----------

